

Apache Solr 5.0 - chatman
https://wiki.apache.org/lucene-java/ReleaseNote50

======
chatman
[https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/solr/Major+Chang...](https://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/display/solr/Major+Changes+from+Solr+4+to+Solr+5)

